# Please Join Me.........



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

First post in the Habanos section as well as my very first CC smoke ever. I have been waiting patiently for this day to make it that much more special. What's the occasion you ask?

Please join me in celebrating the birth of my first son! This cigar is courtesy of @curmudgeonista 

If you don't see me around as often, you will know why lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome Brother, congrats on the new family addition and your first CC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats brother..You'll be around...It'll just be in the middle of the night..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Congrats on both, more so on the new addition to the family. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Congrats on both brother! Enjoy!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations! Your boy will enjoy when you show him the bands and tell him what it was like to see him this first day.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Congratulations and enjoy the ride!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats. I can't wait for the day that I can have a ceremonial cigar for the birth of my first child. My brother and his wife are due in October, and I'll be an uncle for the first time, so that'll have to due for now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations, and a great reason to celebrate.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Congratulations!! 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

Congrats my brother!! With two young boys myself, life is not only exciting but challenging as well. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats. Enjoy those last few cigars while you can. Will you be selling any golf clubs you will no longer be needing ? Lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Perfect choice for a celebratory cigar! Glad I could have a hand in welcoming your new son!

Go buy a box of those and have one of the same on his BD each year. Order 'em today and write the purchase date on the bottom of the box. When he's old enough you'll still have a few left to share a good, well aged cigar with your son... and you can show him the date you wrote on the box so many years ago!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Perfect choice for a celebratory cigar! Glad I could have a hand in welcoming your new son!
> 
> Go buy a box of those and have one of the same on his BD each year. Order 'em today and write the purchase date on the bottom of the box. When he's old enough you'll still have a few left to share a good, well aged cigar with your son... and you can show him the date you wrote on the box so many years ago!


That sounds like a great idea!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations - the beginning of another exciting journey!

TL


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats, Big!!!
I've had smokes from the Casa del Monk and they are top shelf, fur shur.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Big Congrats John, hope Mamma and baby are well


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Perfect choice for a celebratory cigar! Glad I could have a hand in welcoming your new son!
> 
> Go buy a box of those and have one of the same on his BD each year. Order 'em today and write the purchase date on the bottom of the box. When he's old enough you'll still have a few left to share a good, well aged cigar with your son... and you can show him the date you wrote on the box so many years ago!


Most excellent idea sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

WNYTony said:


> Congrats. Enjoy those last few cigars while you can. Will you be selling any golf clubs you will no longer be needing ? Lol


Here come the vultures lol. You ain't getting my toys! (though I will definitely be cutting back, babies are expensive)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bigjohn said:


> babies are expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya think..lol

I came into my kids lives about 12 years ago ,when the were older. 13&9 ish.. Trust me they only get more expensive. Hell they're still expensive..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

WOW! A new addition to the family and slipp'in and a slid'in down a new slope, on the same day!

Congrats!!!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats.....heres some advice....when changing your sons diaper put a washcloth over his twig and berries immediately....you'll thank me later.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Congrats.....heres some advice....when changing your sons diaper put a washcloth over his twig and berries immediately....you'll thank me later.


Lol learned that the hard way on my daughter. Surprising how well she could aim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

Congratulations! Enjoy the ride my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Congrats.....heres some advice....when changing your sons diaper put a washcloth over his twig and berries immediately....you'll thank me later.


:vs_laugh:

Much Congrats Best Wishes for a long and prosperous life!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigjohn said:


> Lol learned that the hard way on my daughter. Surprising how well she could aim
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a son and daughter and yes...they become proficient at Aim and Fire. It was the projectile diarrhea that earned my respect. I still can't account how a small infant can shoot poop 5 feet across the room and make new Wall Art.:serious:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Had a son and daughter and yes...they become proficient at Aim and Fire. It was the projectile diarrhea that earned my respect. I still can't account how a small infant can shoot poop 5 feet across the room and make new Wall Art.:serious:


Something I been practicing in my free time to make sure I am just as good when their time comes to take care of old bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigjohn said:


> Something I been practicing in my free time to make sure I am just as good when their time comes to take care of old bigjohn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got so good at changing diapers....10 seconds...take the old one off....baby wipe...lotion up....powder and new diaper. Just like when I did some rodeos.....calf roping. comin outta chute #1.....Diaper Dan!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations. 

In the spirit of giving the new dad advice: 

Subscribe to Netflix if you haven't already done so. You'll get a chance to catch up on anything you've missed! 

Don't forget to tap the ash off your stogie before changing diapers!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Piper said:


> Don't forget to tap the ash off your stogie before changing diapers!


Oh I can just picture the look on momma's face.................seconds before all my crap is thrown out of the window lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!
Great occasion. And quite the noble treat from Jack.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats. Next go around shoot for twins. It'll make life much more interesting.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ADRUNKK said:


> Congrats. Next go around shoot for twins. It'll make life much more interesting.


Twins certainly do make life more interesting!!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Congrats. Next go around shoot for twins. It'll make life much more interesting.


lol I think 2 is good, I am going crazy as it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> lol I think 2 is good, I am going crazy as it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted 2. Ended up with 3. Twins on the second go around, still wouldn't take it back tho.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

"Shoot" for twins is a very literal comment.


----------



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! Nice first CC. I love the idea of having one each birthday.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats, what an awesome Christmas present


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

